# Fish till Dark



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

You know you married well when it is Valentine's Day and your wife tells you to go fishing. She realizes that I am going to fish till dark, and that is OK with her. Steaks for the grill and chocolate covered strawberries were included on the late night dinner menu.

Forty plus years and it doesn't get any better that this.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

You have been blessed with a good wife and a great gift of photography. Thanks for the dreams, Gary


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

2x You are a lucky man!!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/video/combat-rescue-saving-lives-hard-situations-18517888

Check it out - this was my life before the chopper crash


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

cool video,Thank you for your service sir.


----------



## Canberra (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like some great catches both in the water and at home! What did the catfish hit on?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Canberra said:


> Looks like some great catches both in the water and at home! What did the catfish hit on?


Olive green streamer with white bucktail.


----------

